# Thank You Sound Room and Kal Rubinson



## jpk (Feb 22, 2007)

I click on the 2Ch. Audio link and keep getting Hi-Fi equipment?
2Ch audio sounded the best place for my post?

I would like to thank David Young and The Sound Room along with members of St. Louis Public Radio and KWMU for their talks on methods and equipment necessary for broadcasting HD Radio and Internet Audio. We recently lost our local classical station and KWMU jumped in adding a third STEREO digital station broadcasting classical music and the SLSO Saturday night concerts.

I would also like to thank last, but not least, Kal Rubinson for his talk and presentation on multichannel music. Kal did a presentation highlighting the advantages of music listening with 3 and 5 channel setups. The presentation was done in a high-end theater room. What was most noticeable was the increased clarity of the center image along with additional depth and width of the soundstage with the 3 and 5 channel setups. 

Thanks to the all of the above for an enjoyable and educational evening.
Joe


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Kal is a very experienced sound guy. I value his opinion greatly. Have fun. Dennis


----------

